# Rio ***** Biotope



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

I will be the first to admit im OCD, so bear with me lol. I got a 56gal (finally) and have decided on a Rio ***** biotope. My planned stocklist will be aprox. 15 cardinals and aprox. 15 rummynoses, with a school of six or seven corydoras melini. Any suggestions/ideas/comments? I really want a focal fish, I was thinking the corys but im not sure theyre dramatic enough......:help:


----------



## JimmyTheFish (Jun 28, 2010)

Have you considered a Dwarf Cichlid species from that area?


----------



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

I dont know of any dwarfs native to there, I checked pandas, agazziz (sp?), bolivian rams, rams, and cockatoos


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

sounds exciting! how can a fish this beautiful not be dramatic enough for you? lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's an excellent species list from Mongabay and Fishbase:

http://fish.mongabay.com/data/ecosystems/Rio *****.htm


And some photos of a Rio ***** biotope on Heiko Bleher's website: http://www.aquapress-bleher.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=116&Itemid=53


----------



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

I know theyre awesome, Im just scared they wont be as noticeable, and its a 56gal


----------



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

that list is AMAZING


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah I'm going through it too and not seeing much- most of those cichlids will either get too big and/or be predatory or aggressive.

A Severum might be an OK option, though those can be rough on planted tanks.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think I'd try and see which if any of those smaller Loricariids you can locate- those look like they may be your best bet based on what you're already planning to stock.


----------



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=46280
gasp gasp gasp gasp gasp


----------



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=12395


----------



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

I dont think another tetra species will be showy enough will it?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think it's a moot point unless you can actually locate some...


----------



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

I found the first species for sale online, and i frequently see black morphos on aquabid


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

CichlidFL. said:


> I found the first species for sale online, and i frequently see black morphos on aquabid


"The first species"? On which list?

I have P. weitzmani (Black morphos) and they aren't schoolers at all- they're territorial and very shy and reclusive, they spend most of their time hiding in the plants and you won't see them out and about much.

They're gorgeous fish, but I'd advise keeping them in a much smaller tank if you really want to see and enjoy them.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

lots of driftwood would add nice tannin to the water and atmosphere to the biotope.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I would up the number or Cardinals to around 30. You can easily support it and they won't get 'lost'.


----------



## JimmyTheFish (Jun 28, 2010)

Taenicara, Nannacara, Biotechus, Dicrossus are all dwarf cichlid genera found in this region. You might also want to think about Mesonauta species similar to festivums, which are quite peaceful fish.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

If you have access to NatGeo Wild, there are several amazon expedition shows that will leave you drooling. One of the show´s is Jean Michel Cousteaou´s Expedition, the other two I have seen were Monster Fish of the Amazon, and one primarily focused on Giant River Otters.

I could see why my Silver Dollars are such nervous fish LOL, the otters chase them

There´s a shot in the flooded forest where I was able to identify black pacus, red bellied piranhas, green severums, Red hook silver dollars and other Metynnis species.

You can also see cardinal tetras.

In the black river there aren´t many plants, it is basically sandy, murky with lots of debris and driftwood. The water is very cloudy and yellow.

If you want "clearer" waters and more plants, a white water biotope (also shown in the videos) from the Orinocco will let you have swordplants and other vegetation. White water is also colored with tanins but is not as murky as black water


----------



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

The idea is to have a ton of branchy driftwood on sand, with limited planting. I think the only plants I want are some sort of floaters and brazilian dwarf chain swords in big patches. MABY some cabomba in the back.


----------



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

blackwater of course


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool, can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you're going for a "true" blackwater biotope you'll have tannin-stained water, which won't support aquatic plant growth. The only plants you'll find in blackwater environments are either growing in extremely shallow water (so close to sunlight) or are growing emersed. Heavy leaf litter is also very typical (this is a pond off the Rio San Martin in Bolivia):









The only fully submerged aquatic plants we found in the entire river were some swords


----------



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

Well it wont be BLACK blackwater, but still nicely stained


----------



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmmmmm maby have leaf litter at the bottom.......


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

CichlidFL. said:


> Well it wont be BLACK blackwater, but still nicely stained


I'd skip the Cabomba, then- unless you leave it floating so it can get some light. IME Cabomba is pretty light-hungry.


----------



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok, any idea then? I dont mind having a largely bare tank, but somthing would be nice.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Floaters are good.

You might try terracing your tank and making some planting areas up closer to the light. 

Or setting the tank up as a biotope riparium, similar to Craigthor's tank.


----------



## J.farrand (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't they look nice though


----------



## CichlidFL. (Oct 13, 2009)

dont what look nice?


----------



## J.farrand (Jul 12, 2010)

I was referring to the hyphessobrycon epicharis.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 2, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> Yeah I'm going through it too and not seeing much- most of those cichlids will either get too big and/or be predatory or aggressive.
> 
> A Severum might be an OK option, though those can be rough on planted tanks.


There are _Apistogramma bitaeniata_ from the Rio ***** I believe as well as agasszi.


----------

